

Live ROV Cam of BP Cleanup (Or attempt at cleanup) - Judson
http://www.wkrg.com/gulf_oil_spill/spill_cam/

======
Judson
Another feed:

[http://mfile.akamai.com/97892/live/reflector:46245.asx?bkup=...](http://mfile.akamai.com/97892/live/reflector:46245.asx?bkup=46260)

